# Wie erstellt man Kristalle?



## Spliffstar (7. November 2001)

Hi
Kann mir jemand sagen , wie man diese Kristalle macht, welche man immmer öfters auf Websites sieht ?  

Also die Grundform der Kristalle selber hab ich schon mit Cinema 4d gemacht aber wie bearbeitet man die am besten?
`soass sie leuchten und dene effekt haben das sie hochkommen und dir ins augen pieksen  ?

sowas: *g*


----------



## Neo (8. November 2001)

ebene schein nach aussen, und filter renderingfilter beleuchtungseffekte damit hat man da wohl rumgespielt


----------



## Spliffstar (8. November 2001)

Sieht eher nach Bewegungs unschärfe und weichzeichnerarten aus  

Mal probieren...


----------



## ephiance (8. November 2001)

des is mit 3dsmax gemacht da wird die refeltkion dann draufgetan dann die ebene in ps duplizieren dann auf overly der color dodge stellen 
der "schein" is denke ich mal die splitter markiert mit ner farbe unter den stacheln diese gefüllt nach belieben gaußschen weichzeichner gemacht und dann noch mit ebenen masken gespielt


----------



## Spliffstar (8. November 2001)

Hm... dann ist der schein aussemrum aber nur einfarbig... er soll ja weis sein und nach außen dann farbig werden


----------



## .:gfXtreme | Asse::. (8. November 2001)

*3D Transforimieren*

och leute, stellt euch nich so an.
das hat der mit dem 3d transformieren filter gemacht

Rendering Filter->3D Trasnforimieren


----------



## Spliffstar (8. November 2001)

*lol* ?

Die kristalle soll er mit 3d transformieren gemacht haben?
Damit alleine ist es wohl nie getan... egal wie gut er transoformieren kann *g*


----------



## .:gfXtreme | Asse::. (8. November 2001)

du scheinst nich zu wissen, was schon andere mit dem filte gemacht haben. wie er das leuchten im hintergrund gemacht hat sei dahin gestellt, aber die kristalle sind definitiv 3d transformation.

das geht auf jeden fall einfacher, als wenn man mit nem 3d progie lauter olle zacken und quader macht!


----------



## CeoN (8. November 2001)

*btw 3d transformiern...*

wie funktioniert dieser filter denn genau, wenn ich den mal angewendelt hatte einfach so just for fun, kam da relativ wenig raus, ma abgesehn davon das ich kein spezialist bin *G*

wie verwendet man das ding denn richtig?


----------



## Spliffstar (8. November 2001)

*lol*

Ok jetzt rate aber mal , was ich gefragt hab... 

ich geb dir nen 50/50 Joker


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (8. November 2001)

Im Forum "3D-Tutorials" steht sogar ein Tut
von mir wie das geht. Und mit C4D ist das
die selbe Prozedur, nur das die Buttons
anders heißen.

PS: Spliffstar machte mich auf diesen Thread
aufmerksam... und die Teile sieht man sogar
auf meiner Seite


----------



## Sovok (8. November 2001)

also für mich sieht das nur nach ner verzerrung einzelner objekte in verschiedene richtungen aus

vielleicht irre ich mich ja


----------



## ephiance (8. November 2001)

ahso mist hab nich genau hingesehen 
den schein machst du indem du die ebene mit den kristallen duplizierst und dann einfach mit nem gewissen wert in eine gewisse richtung alles nach deiner wahl radial weichzeichnest und dann vielleicht noch ein bisschen mit dem wischfinger nach arbeiten und denn auf negativ multiplizieren stellen oder opazität senken 
hoffe es hilft dir
ahja und das tut von jurasstoil is echt nur zu empfehlen!


----------



## Spliffstar (8. November 2001)

Thx 

*g*
Hab den tut aus der 3d sektion kannte ich ja schon, nur stand da (glaube ich  ) nicht drinne wie man dies3e effekte macht 

Naja dann nehm ich mir mal die Tips zu Herzen und probier mal etwas rum


----------



## Arcaine (9. November 2001)

learning by doing. so lern ich seit Anfang an ;-))


greetinXX Arcaine


----------



## Spliffstar (9. November 2001)

Ja mach ich sonst auch nur hab ich hier irgendwie alles getestet, was mir so in den sinn kam, nur leider hat nichts so richtig gut ausgesehen


----------



## Spliffstar (9. November 2001)

Mal ne kleine zwischenfrage...
was ist ein Grid?

Das ist nen englisches wort... also das ist irgendwas in PS... 
Ka was das soll

was ist eigentlich pattern oder so auf deutsch?

noch was: *g*

Wenn ich ein Karo mache und das dannals muster mache snd z.b. 3 karo reihen nebeinander und dann ist die doppelte breites eines einzelnen karos frei und dann kommen wieder 3...

Wasmach ich falsch?


----------



## Arcaine (9. November 2001)

servuZ!

grid.....heisst ganz einfach gitter bzw. Gitternetz


und pattern.....Muster


mfg Arcaine


----------



## Spliffstar (10. November 2001)

Thx

Aber wieso sind bei mir diese muste rnicht gleichmäßig?
nach jeder 3. reihe oder so fallen 2 oder so weg


----------

